# Female Sailor Wanted!



## steelhullsailor (Dec 21, 2001)

I am looking for a female in her early twenties to mid-early thirties to cruise the world with. Female must be fit, driven, enthusiastic, able to help monetarily with project and cruise, educated (or pass for educated), and FUN to BE WITH. I plan to convert my assets into rental property and live off rental income during the cruise. 

Target date is open but next 3 years is my goal. Route is open, and will depend on where the boat is. I need a partner / mate to share the fun with. I would rather do this with a mate, but if a partner is all I can find so be it. I am 26, blonde haired, blue eyed, 6’2”, 210lbs, college educated, homeowner, airplane owner, boat owner, mechanical engineer by degree, pilot, and sailor. 

It seems most females (that I have met) don’t find the idea of cruising as interesting as I do so I have resulted to using the Internet to find you. “You want to live on a boat?” -- Common response from most as their eyes roll.

Call me crazy but the plan is to either buy or build a sailboat for our adventure. 

I have been researching steel hulled sailboats to build for some time now and am almost ready to build. If the right boat came along I would buy and skip the building part. And yes, I do have the skills to build; I built an airplane that 2 people can fly in. And yes I have flown in it quite a bit and I am still alive!

So to make this happen I am looking for a partner / mate to share things with. Share the fun, the glory, the cost, the pain, the work, the excitement, and life with. I am a very driven person who is not afraid of hard work to get where I want to be, if you can not bring enthusiasm into this relationship do not apply. If you think you are interested email me at [email protected] Please send pictures and a short biography. Thanks.

D


----------

